# Warning Issued on New Basalt Whitewater Park



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Sweet. Sounds retentive. People should head up there instead of Glenwood...


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Anybody have photos of the features at current flows?


----------



## knumbskull (Jun 9, 2009)

These photos were taken on Friday 6/9/17. It looks pretty chundery and access looks challenging. While I was there for about 5 minutes I saw two people get tossed from their commercial raft but they were promptly recovered.


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

Anyone been through this successfully recently?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah, looks like a flat hole with lots of backwash. Not exactly A+ whitewater park material.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

should never have been built. what a waste of taxpayer money. so easy to spend when it is not yours.


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

Might be a reasonable idea to take more pics/vids at various levels to better clarify preventive modifications and communicate them to those in charge of management.

Hmmmm...which entity manages?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## kiwiadventure (Jun 23, 2015)

its not that bad you just go hard river left on both holes and keep paddling ,yes if you do surf in it you will flip slash swim just hold on to your chicken line and let your body drag your raft out ,


----------

